
Show HN: ScaleDrone, push messaging that makes sense - zongitsrinzler
https://www.scaledrone.com/
======
grnadav1
The usecase for this is not clear to me. Syncing is already done via the
cloud, sharing as well. It's cool, but what's more to it?

~~~
zongitsrinzler
Most users use it for adding push capabilities to their existing software. Eg
you have a web app that uses a REST backend but you want updates to be forced
into the browser instead of refreshing the page.

There are also those who use it for chat rooms, live analytics and event MMOs.

